# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Example : how call stored procedure in VB

## Mutley

Hi

  I need of the examples , programming VB with Sybase: connection,call stored procedure, building 3-tiers , etc.

  Please help-me

 thank you in advance

----------


## Phil McCormack

Take a look at the MS website and examples for VB and SQL server.  The cllaing and &#34;exec&#34; of a stored procedure should be the same.


------------
Mutley at 2/21/01 7:15:17 AM

Hi

  I need of the examples , programming VB with Sybase: connection,call stored procedure, building 3-tiers , etc.

  Please help-me

 thank you in advance

----------

